# You can run but you can't hide.



## Rabid Badger (Sep 10, 2008)

If watching our militaries hard at work disturbs you, don't watch this video. :)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2a7_1221030726[/ame]

Awesome soundtrack. ;)


----------



## Looon (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 10, 2008)

More:

*NSFW:*

* "Limp Bizkit" *


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 10, 2008)

That's some kick ass footage, RB.  And yes, the sound track was perfect.


----------



## Josh466 (Sep 10, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> More:
> 
> *NSFW:*
> 
> * "Limp Bizkit" *



Holy crap that was cool as hell.  I don't think anybody walked away from that one.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 10, 2008)

Poetry in motion.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2008)

That was an awesome video with a great soundtrack.  I loved the beginning and it had a perfect ending. ;)


----------



## car (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks, bro!


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2008)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## The91Bravo (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely Beautiful!!! Thanks


----------



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2008)

Good job and WOW!

F.M.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 3, 2008)

That's the feel good video of the year.


----------



## phantom1984 (Jan 18, 2009)

that was awsome


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 18, 2009)

Cecil said:


> That's the feel good video of the year.



Fuckin' A!  I thought it was Christmas all over again...

I had my wife watch the vid and told her this is what makes serving over there so rewarding.  Thanks, RB.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jan 18, 2009)

razor_baghdad said:


> More:
> 
> *NSFW:*
> 
> * "Limp Bizkit" *



You sir, are a hero.  Damn right we own the night... Fucking hajis.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 18, 2009)

That's for 9/11, you syphilitic camel-humping bastards.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 31, 2009)

7point62 said:


> That's for 9/11, you syphilitic camel-humping bastards.


 hahahahaa......say hello to my 'leedle fren'......:

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f1b_1232374340[/ame]

;);)


----------

